# Looking for a Toslink to Mini Optical Cable



## stocklaz

Hi all,

 I am hunting for a good Toslink to Mini Optical Cable. After some search I found most of the cable that available in market are Toslink to Toslink. That is understandable as most of the cable are target for CD player to DAC. 

 Is there any great optical cable that offer Toslink to mini jack? I only found Van den Hul OPTOCOUPLER MK II have this jack, however seem like they are using plastic? (as I would like to try some other material to see if I can hear any difference)

 Thanks for helping.


----------



## Aimless1

You could use a toslink to mini toslink adapter.


----------



## Valens7

Here you go: Sys Concept Inc. Fiber Optic Products

 I use this one myself with my MacBook Pro.


----------



## grawk

monoprice.org


----------



## Head_case

is there really any difference in quality for these?

 I paid about $70 for a Sony quality Toslink. I have loads of plastic Toslink ---> optical cable/3.5mm jack plug types which came with my mini-disc players. 

 I can't tell if there's much difference yet - the plastic coated ones are excellent and very cheap.


----------



## grawk

I've never heard a difference, so I use monoprice cables exclusively for optical connections.


----------



## krmathis

So you are looking for a glass cable then, or at least not plastic.
 I really do think there are few if any other there. But for all I know the Sys Concept or Monoprice ones are such...

 I am pleased with my Optocoupler MKII myself, but an alternative would be nice.


----------



## slowth

can a noob please ask.. 

 if my audio interface has both firewire and spdif.. should i use the firewire or spdif?

 is there a diff in quality, and if so, what kind?

 thank very much! if spdif is the way to go looks like i'll need to look for a simlar cable!


----------



## haloxt

The optocoupler is one of the few audiophile optical cables that has a mini-toslink termination but it is also one of the most expensive optical cables. I can't recommend a good cable since I only tried one glass cable, but I have heard people say they vary a lot in build quality, some cheap toslinks (like $15 ebay ones) are just constructed so bad and fail so often you are better off sticking with plastic cables.


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slowth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can a noob please ask.. 

 if my audio interface has both firewire and spdif.. should i use the firewire or spdif?

 is there a diff in quality, and if so, what kind?

 thank very much! if spdif is the way to go looks like i'll need to look for a simlar cable!_

 

Try both and see. You can get an optical to mini cable for cheap on monoprice, and compare. The primary benefit to optical would be you're eletrically isolated from the computer. But everything depends on the implementation as to which is actually better.


----------



## Bubu1

Wireworld also makes a glass optical toslink cable called the supernova 6+ that has a mini plug on one side and a standard plug on the other. Here is a link http://www.thecableco.com/product.php?id=7167. It is a bit pricey at $149 usd for 1M. I currently use the Van den hul optocoupler which I am quite happy with but I don't think that it is glass cable.


----------



## Kawai_man

I found this website that makes custom glass and plastic cable with mini-toslink and toslink to toslnk and theyre not that expensive. Check them out

SILFLEX Glass Toslink MiniPlug Digital Audio Optical Cables, ST, Mini Plug, Duplex and Armored


----------



## rhythmdevils

wow those monoprice cables are dirt cheap. 5 bucks is cheap for a 6 foot extention cord. Grawk, you haven't had any problems with these? 

 The head-fier in me wants to pay more just to feel reassured but that's stupid! right?

 edit: actually, the version with mini on one end is only 2.50! Crazy.


----------



## Head-Head

I would not recommend "glass" for a mobile setup.
 Plastic is cheap, however its fine for transmitting light (signal).


----------



## grawk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow those monoprice cables are dirt cheap. 5 bucks is cheap for a 6 foot extention cord. Grawk, you haven't had any problems with these? 

 The head-fier in me wants to pay more just to feel reassured but that's stupid! right?

 edit: actually, the version with mini on one end is only 2.50! Crazy._

 

yup, works great


----------

